# Best LCD TV under 25k



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

My uncle wants to get a new LCD TV. He would like to spend 20k but if there is any better tv upto 23-24k which is worth it then he doesnt mind paying more.
Pls give the best size and quality tv possible in this range

Budget:20k, can extend to 23-24k if worthy
Priorities:
-Good Display/colors
-lasting quality
-Full HD (if possible)
-USB playback
-sound is not of utmost importance but should be decent atleast
-No brand preference

He will be using a normal set-top box
Hows this TV : LG 26LK311 LCD TV

Pls reply


----------

